# Started on my new Bow.....Self Bow



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I am putting building a new matchlock on hold. While looking for a great peice of Burly Ash, I found a piece of Osage Orange. I have decided to build another bow, self backed and short Native American style. I have stripped the sapwood off and now hewing it in to shape. No power tools have been used. I hope to be tillering it by next Sunday. This was a small peice and I have lots of knots and wavy grain to deal with but it will be an original. This bow will bend through the handle, 48-50 inches and 55-60 puond draw at 28 inches. If it gets to cold I will slit out some spruce and start on the arrows.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Keep us posted!!!!

One of the project I'm going to start once the weather turns is a longbow, but you are taking it three or four levels over and above what I was planning. Good luck, you just might have to come down and give ole spike a go with it this fall. I wasn't able to get him and I'm still getting pictures so he made through the season.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I will have to post some picks of my hand made footed shafts/footed knocked arrows I made with bubinga and poplar. I love primative weapons, once i lost my taining wheels it got better. I got some new locks in, a snaphaunce, snap match and a wheel lock. You talk about some fine guns. I have wanted to take a turkey this year with stick and stone and a 86 cal yes 86 cal match lock. I may graduate to an atl atl in short time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

86 cal..........isn't that considered a cannon?????


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes and when i take a turkey i will use iron ore gravel not shot like they did in the 15th and 16th century. If it stays cold and wet Im gonna make my points for the arrows from flint. I hope I have some good turkey feathers saved up. Got some sinew saved up for the string, and if enough is left over may sinew back the bow for more power.


----------

